# Teryx & BF fuel filter update!



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Kawi now has a replacment fuel filter for all years , just ordered one. Part# 49019-0013 listed only on 2013 parts list. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Price is good?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Curious how the price compares to the AirTex fuel strainer I use that costs $16? (and is available at any auto parts store....kawi is 45 mins from the house, Autozone/O'Reilly 10 mins)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

